# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Te pyeta.......Mu pergjigj

## Busy Girl

Vazhdimi i pyetje pergjigjje pash qe eshte mbyllur tema   :buzeqeshje: 
 :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------


## Lexuesi_

KU e le pytjen cka bane me pytjen ? Cka deshe me pyt hajde pyt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

ka filluar bora andej nga kosova?

----------

riduana (28-03-2015)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ne bjeshk po ka bore po ktej rrafshit ende jo.

TE pelqen bora ?

----------


## Busy Girl

po shume megjithsese nja 3 -4 here kam pare bore  :i ngrysur:  .
Din te besh ski?

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po hajde ktej nga Kosova do shohesh me bollek  :ngerdheshje:  

Une po di edhe miire eshte shume sport i mire edhe terheqes.

Ti a ju ke hyp skijave ndojhere ?

----------


## Busy Girl

Jo asnjeher  :i ngrysur: 
Eshte e veshtire ka rrezik te thyesh ndonje kocke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Kocka jo po ndonjeren nga kembet edhe mund ta thyesh  :ngerdheshje:  Po saper siguri ne saj eshte me e sigurt ulesh aty edhe juhuuu

Ke thy ndonjehere ndonje kocke meqe e permende ?

----------


## hot_prinz

Po e kom thy.  :ngerdheshje: 
Ti a e ke thy?

----------


## Lexuesi_

Hahaha, hot une kam pshtu per pak pa e thy  :ngerdheshje: 


Ti ae ke thy a veq e ke kris krrup ?

----------


## Busy Girl

> Po e kom thy. 
> Ti a e ke thy?


jo shyqyr akoma.
Cfare ke thyer?

----------


## hot_prinz

Lexus, ka kersit krrap krrup.  :ngerdheshje: 
Buse e kom thy mo, ti ende se ke thy?  :Mos:

----------


## Lexuesi_

hot_prinz a e ke qit apet ne vend se a rrezik mos me kthy apet nvend

----------


## hot_prinz

Lexus, 
po mor e kom pa shti n'gipc, mos me u shtramu.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

e qka ke ba me gips a vet e ke pre a .....a me sakice a me brisk hot......hahahah

----------


## B@Ne

Se di 
 Si u gdhite ???  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lulke

Si trendafil.  :perqeshje: 

Ti n'gjume akoma?

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po ende ne gjume po pritoj me I hap syt  :ngerdheshje: 

A harrova pytjen ?


A ju pelqen ma shume me ba pytje a me dhane pergjigje ?

----------


## Lulke

Hm e kape shpejt situaten se sa do tthoja aq pergjumesh je sa harrove pyetjen.  :ngerdheshje: 

Me leht e kam me u pergjigj normal.

Me sy mbyll shkruan ti?

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po pra me sy mbyll ndoshta qe kam daktilografine te kryer  :ngerdheshje: 

Pse ti ske provu te shkrush me sy mbyll kurr ?

----------

